# Tilt and Trim not working



## TMANN (Dec 13, 2008)

Both relays click when I hit the trim switch for up and down but nothing happens. Any suggestions?


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

What exactly are we dealing with here,I/O or O/B? Either way it sounds like a motor, but depending on the exact application it could be something else, relay/s or ground. A little more info please.


----------



## TMANN (Dec 13, 2008)

90 hp Mercury Outbaord I think its a 2000 or 01


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

if both relays are just clicking, it is most likley the motor. does it just click from both locations, the pan switch and the helm switch...:usaflag


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Brushes are stuck in the motor. Hit the damn thang with a hammer. Tap it with the switch energized upthen down might make it work a little while longer.


----------



## TMANN (Dec 13, 2008)

yes they just click from both locations. Any idea how much a new motor costs?


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Around 4 to 5 hundred bucks new. I would get the electric component troubleshot first.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Around $250 for the motor.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

TMANN....



Here is my two cents. I would disconnect one relay and then put both of the wires together to see if it is a relay. You are by passing the relay by doing this. It is not impossible to think that both relays may have went bad if the motor has been sitting up. If this problem happened while the motor was in regular use...I would be like the other guys and say you should be looking for a trim tilt motor. You will find them at all prices and everywhere in between. If you plan on switching it out yourself..look on Ebay. If you are going to have a local mechanic do it then I would let him get you the best deal he can. I have no idea how mechanically inclined you are but somewhere amongst everyones answers you should be able to find a reasonable solution. Best of luck with it...



Ronnie


----------



## Mariner (Nov 16, 2007)

Not an expert like some of the guys on here, but had a similar experence with my 90 Merc. Seal between oilpump and pump motor turned loose allowing oil to enter into the motor. Had to replace motor. Dealers were expensive. Foundone on Ebay for $150.00. Used my original pump. But be careful, there are subtle differences in models.

Good luck


----------



## TMANN (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

Not sure how yours is set up but had a similar problem on a 225 Ocean Runner. Both relays were clicking good and metered the trim motor- seemed good. followed the harness from the relays south and found a disconnect plug from the relay harness to the motor harness - busted up inside and corroded - spliced a new one in and worked like a champ. good luck to you.


----------

